# oh oh!



## Trever1t

delete

why I can't delete this???


----------



## 480sparky

Only mods can delete threads.  If you truly want it deleted, "Report" the thread and ask 'em nicely.  I'm sure they'll accommodate you.


----------



## Trever1t

you didn't vote!


----------



## tirediron

Fixed the boo-boo you made on the poll Trev!


----------



## 480sparky

Trever1t said:


> you didn't vote!



There was no "Bacon with a side of bacon, with a bacon salad and bacon ice cream" choice.


----------



## BillM

Did someone say bacon ???


----------



## Derrel

Whaaaaat?
Up to FOUR votes per person!!!! This is like an old-timey Chicago election!


----------



## 480sparky

Vote early....... vote often!


----------



## snowbear

Spoiler: Can't decide



Except for Bacon


----------



## Rick50

OK, I got a chuckle....


----------



## snerd




----------



## pgriz

Silly.  everyone knows that "bacon" is the bark of the bacon tree.


----------



## 480sparky

And you make bacon tea with the leaves of the bacon tree.


----------



## vintagesnaps

You guys are cracking me up! Ron, maybe you should've titled this thread Bacon & Boo-boos. Or that could be a new reality show.


----------



## annamaria

You guys rock!


----------



## jovince3000

Best thread ever xD


----------



## Lost Nikon User

What no squirrel option! I suffer from A.D.O.S quite severely
Attention Deficit OH SQUIRREL.


----------

